# Crazy Digital board.



## CSCTech (Jun 7, 2010)

I think I would buy this board just because it does this...
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFA8yBh6rs8&feature=related[/media]


----------



## NickVon (Jun 7, 2010)

ahhh yes Digidisign, 20k for a sound board, pluse 60k for a sound board that can do a useless light show for it's operator. Getting ripped off because somehow your company became the defacto standard?.....priceless. Digidesing/Protools" are the Apple/Mac's of sound Design


----------



## avkid (Jun 7, 2010)

Most Digidesign consoles do that.


----------



## museav (Jun 8, 2010)

I think there may be some misunderstandings. The C|24 in that video is not an audio mixer, it is a ProTools control surface. Current price for a C|24 from major online retailers is $9,995, so I'm not sure what the $20k and $60k noted are referencing.

Digidesign, now consolidated under the Avid brand name, has become a de facto standard in mixing consoles because people apparently like working with the Venue consoles, which is reflected in their currently being some of the most popular and most requested music tour and venue consoles.


----------



## Chris15 (Jun 8, 2010)

museav said:


> Digidesign, now consolidated under the Avid brand name, has become a de facto standard in mixing consoles because people apparently like working with the Venue consoles, which is reflected in their currently being some of the most popular and most requested music tour and venue consoles.



Now I'm a cynic, but the main reason I believe Avid consoles are being specced is the ease with which the band can get their nightly live recording through 'tools.


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 8, 2010)

Dumb question (from someone whose last sound console was a PM3000): 
Why aren't the VU meters following the levels of the channel faders?


----------



## epimetheus (Jun 8, 2010)

derekleffew said:


> Dumb question (from someone whose last sound console was a PM3000):
> Why aren't the VU meters following the levels of the channel faders?



Channel VU meters normally monitor the channel signal pre-fader.


----------



## producer (Jun 8, 2010)

I could only watch that video halfway through. Something about the LED Meters and the lights flashing made me panic that something was going to go severely wrong. Probably comes from habit mixing live shows. I know it's a feature. but by sheer habit, it panics me.


----------



## museav (Jun 8, 2010)

Chris15 said:


> Now I'm a cynic, but the main reason I believe Avid consoles are being specced is the ease with which the band can get their nightly live recording through 'tools.


The requests for Venues and Profiles on tech riders that have nothing to do with recording or Pro Tools seems to be increasing and the Venue may now be the seond most requested (realistically, not the garage band requesting a Midas XL8 or Cadac) board behind the PM5D.

I just looked at the 'Centerstage Top Ten Tours of the Month' and 'Soundcheck A Sampling of Reinforcement' in a recent issue of Pro Sound News. Twenty five total events and for FOH I see six Venues/Profiles and one SC48. Yamahas have one more total but that consists of one PM1D, three PM-5Ds, three M7CLs and one LS9-16 for an auto show. For the tours it is five out of ten with Venues at FOH and a different FOH console for each of the five others along with four out of ten with Venues for monitors, the next closest is the DigiCo SD7 with two. However, that is more music and especially rock oriented rather than theatrical applications.


----------



## willbb123 (Jun 9, 2010)

No flashing lights, but more creative.


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 9, 2010)

Eleven posts to this thread, by at least five members, have been removed. 

Membership Expectations

> As a member of the ControlBooth.com community, the Senior Team expects you to abide by the rules, guidelines, and community values established in this FAQ. We also expect you to practice common netiquette while participating in a discussion in consideration to the other community members. We have borrowed many of the below statements from the "Netiquette Home Page" (an excellent online resource) and have specifically tailored them to suit the ControlBooth.com community. The ControlBooth.com Senior Team expects you to review these rules and guidelines periodically, as we occasionally enhance them.	We will try to provide notices and announcements to any significant change to these policies.


----------



## avkid (Jun 9, 2010)

willbb123 said:


> No flashing lights, but more creative.


That is exactly what I would do if stuck in a studio all day.


----------



## gizm770o (Jul 19, 2010)

Chris15 said:


> Now I'm a cynic, but the main reason I believe Avid consoles are being specced is the ease with which the band can get their nightly live recording through 'tools.


 
Another reason they are popular is because you can use any PT plugins (ie Waves) and keep additional outboard gear to a minumun.


----------



## museav (Jul 19, 2010)

gizm770o said:


> Another reason they are popular is because you can use any PT plugins (ie Waves) and keep additional outboard gear to a minumun.


Most digital consoles incorporate internal effects and signal processing, often eliminating the need for external effects or performance (as compared to system) processing. The use of plug-ins is fairly unique, although SAC also uses plug-ins, but also adds another level of management as the access to plug-ins are tied to the iLok USB keys and not to the console. So someone could bring in a key with their plug-ins and use them,which is nice, but once they key is removed, so is access to them. And plug-in based processing being so flexible in what is available is potentially both beneficial, you can purchase and use your favorite effects rather than just what comes with the console, and a challenge in that you may not know what effects are available unless you walk in with your own iLok key.

I actually think that one of the nicest features of the Digidesign/Avid Venue family is that files created on any console can be loaded into any other model. You may not be able to load everything, e.g. if the console being used has fewer inputs or outputs then some may be dropped, but the file should load and run within the limits of the console.


----------



## Dillon (Jul 23, 2010)

What the OP is referring to, Digi (now Avid) calls "Vegas Mode." It can only be recalled on boot-up (no need to worry about accidentally activating it mid-show) and is basically a glorified "test mode" to ensure all your LEDs and fader motors function properly.

Again, not sure where the "$20k" and "$60k" come from, but having used a variety of Venue products, they are well worth the money for the versatility, sound quality and (IMO) superior UI over other digital consoles. All they need now is to add a PC-based ONLINE editor, and these consoles will leap up many sound designers' must-have lists.


----------



## dicksonky (Jul 5, 2014)

NickVon said:


> ahhh yes Digidisign, 20k for a sound board, pluse 60k for a sound board that can do a useless light show for it's operator. Getting ripped off because somehow your company became the defacto standard?.....priceless. Digidesing/Protools" are the Apple/Mac's of sound Design



I made an account just to reply to this display of ignorance. Have you mixed shows or tours on a Venue (that's the board by Digidesign - though I'm sure you, the pro, know that!!!!)? Being a Venue user myself, I can say they're not a rip off or useless. The amount of console you get vs. the other digital boards on the market is the best. There's a reason most large tours still spec them for their rigs time and time again. It's certainly not necessary in many rigs, but if you've got a system that needs a large format console, nothing beats it.


----------



## Footer (Jul 5, 2014)

dicksonky said:


> I made an account just to reply to this display of ignorance. Have you mixed shows or tours on a Venue (that's the board by Digidesign - though I'm sure you, the pro, know that!!!!)? Being a Venue user myself, I can say they're not a rip off or useless. The amount of console you get vs. the other digital boards on the market is the best. There's a reason most large tours still spec them for their rigs time and time again. It's certainly not necessary in many rigs, but if you've got a system that needs a large format console, nothing beats it.


You do realize this post is over 4 years old... Right?


----------



## MikeJ (Jul 21, 2014)

Ha, old Thread, however it is amusing looking at someone mentioning that back the the Venue was the *second* most specd board *after the 5D*. I recently saw a show with a 5D and AVO Pearl Running Classic mode at FOH. I ran to the loading dock to see where the Delorean was parked!


----------

